# *** 2022 3-D Shoot Dates - ASA Pro/Am and Local Club Dates ***



## passthru24

*The 2022 ASA Pro/AM Schedule:

Feb 24-27 Foley, AL Hoyt/Easton Pro/Am

Mar 24-27 Russell County, AL   Elite Archery Pro/Am

Apr 21-24   Camp Minden, LA Easton/Hoyt Pro/Am   

Jun 2-5 London, KY TRU Ball/Black Eagle Pro/Am 

Jun 23-26 Metropolis, IL Mathews Archery Pro/Am 

Jul 28-31 Cullman, AL
Delta McKenzie ASA Classic*


----------



## passthru24

*Hello Everyone, hope everyone had a blessed and awesome Christmas and New Year. I've been running way behind on most everything archery and I'm trying to play catch up now. Can't wait to see everyone soon and get started on the 2022 season. with that said here is the schedule for the 2022 River Bottom Outdoors Shoots. Thanks Again for all the support for our shoots.*



*Here the 2022 Dates for RBO can’t wait to get started and see everyone.*

*Jan. 16th *

*Feb. 6th *

*Mar. 13th ASA State Qualifier *

*Apr. 10th *

*May 21st & 22nd Big 40*

*Jun. 12th  ASA State Qualifier *

*Jul. 9th & 10th ASA Ga. State Championship*

*Aug. 14th Hunt Shoot*

*Little more Info Below*

*RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: **riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com**
Phone: 678-378-0816*

*2022 Dates: Jan. 16th , Feb. 6th , Mar. 13th ASA Ga./AL. Qualifier, Apr. 10th  , May 21st  & 22nd Big 40 , Jun. 12th , ASA Ga./AL. Qualifier Jul. 9th & 10th Ga. ASA State Championship , Aug. 14th  Hunt Shoot.*

*Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm*

*Classes:
*Open Money – $30 Payback 50% – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known Money– $30 Payback 50%– Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds – 280FPS Max.                                       *Senior Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Max. 40yrds.
*Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Max. 30yrds. 
*Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Max. 30yrds. 
*Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle – $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.*

**FUN SHOOT – $15.00*

*3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.*

*Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy*

*Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816*

*Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Chips *

*Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great fellowship and outdoors.*


----------



## gretchp

03/ 5-6 GBAA Indoor Ace, Social Cir
03/19 TGM Qualifier
04/ 9-10 GBAA Spring Turkey TGM Shady Dale
05/ 21-22 GBAA State Target Ace Social Cir
06/ 11-12 GBAA State Field and SE Sectionals Ogoeechee Bowman, Savannah
08/ 13-14 GBAA State 3D Poboys Wrightsville


----------



## rank bull

The Ridge 3d archery shoots
1/22/22
2/19/22
3/19/22
4/30/22 GA State Qualifier
6/18/22GA State Qualifier
7/23/22
*Classes:
*Open Money – $30 Payback 50% – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known Money– $30 Payback 50%– Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds – 280FPS Max. *Senior Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Max. 40yrds.
*Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Max. 30yrds.
*Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Max. 30yrds.
*Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle – $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.*
430 Hickory Ridge Rd Meansville,Ga
Call or text with any questions Michael Barnes 706-457-2781


----------



## BryceWebb

TITAN ARCHERY 3D

Here it is! Our 2022 3D shoot dates!

Jan- 22nd 
Feb - No Shoot 
March- 19th-20th (Titan Archery Challenge limit 250 shooters)
April - 3rd
May - 21st
June - 18th
July - 17th
Aug - 20th

2 courses, $20 per shooter, concession available, shooting games

Adress: 909 Holland Rd Rome Ga 30165

Last shooter no later than 2pm


----------



## stickslinger09

*SWEETWATER ARCHERY*

It's that time again!  Here are the 2022 Dates for Sweetwater Archery.

Jan. 15th
Feb. 19th - ASA State Qualifier
Mar. 12th
Apr. 16th
May 7th - ASA State Qualifier

SWEETWATER ARCHERY
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, GA 30134

Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm

Classes: All ASA Classes Observed
All Open and Known Money Classes - $30 (Minimum 3 shooters for payback)
All Trophy Classes and Fun Shooters - $15 (Minimum 3 shooters for trophy)


----------



## dutchman

*North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507*

2022 shoot schedule

January 1 – 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

February 5 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

March 5 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

April 2 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

May 7 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

June 4 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

July 9 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

August 6 - 9:00 a.m. – 3:00 p.m.

Shoot fees are $5 for members, $10 for non-members.

We usually have a lunch option available for a $5.00 donation per person.

At the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club, we define traditional archery equipment to include longbows, recurve bows, and primitive bows.
Please, no compound bows, crossbows, or any equipment that does not fit our definition of traditional bows. Loaner bows and arrows are available for anyone who doesn’t have their own equipment.


----------



## Big John

*ALL SHOOT DATES CANCELED*​We are sorry but due to unforeseen developments We will not be shooting 3D at the park. If something changes we will be sure to post. 

​


----------



## beaubow10

View attachment 1130391View attachment 1130392


----------



## beaubow10

BELIEVER ARCHERY 2022 SCHEDULE!!!


----------



## bcriner

Rocky Creek Archery Club, Dexter, GA

Here is our 2022 Schedule! Looking forward to seeing everyone.

January 23
February 13
March 13
April 3
May 1


----------



## bcriner

Discount Sporting Goods, Dalton


----------

